# AGA 2004



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

For those of you who have missed the PR machine for this year's AGA conference...

Jan Bastmeijer of "The Crypts Pages" fame will be speaking at this year's conference. This is our opportunity to talk with The Man about our beloved aroids.


Oh yeah, Amano's going to be there too.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope I can make it this year!! Do we know the topic of Bastmeijer's presentation?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Justin Fournier said:


> I hope I can make it this year!! Do we know the topic of Bastmeijer's presentation?


No, I haven't asked him for a topic yet. I'll be in contact with him soon and maybe I can 'leak' some info.


----------

